# Understanding the mouse-like sound



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

I've always wondered there's a noise hedgies make (that sounds exactly like the little squeeqy noise mouse make) when they're relaxed and looking around, is it a sound that they do to say they're happy, what is its purpose?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I think you're talking about what the hedgie community calls chirping... From what I've read here at HHC, hedgies chirp when they are very content, and it's also sort of a mating noise :lol: But, it's impossible to know for sure what animal noises mean, so I'm sure a lot of that conclusion is based on speculation and observation.


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> I think you're talking about what the hedgie community calls chirping... From what I've read here at HHC, hedgies chirp when they are very content, and it's also sort of a mating noise :lol: But, it's impossible to know for sure what animal noises mean, so I'm sure a lot of that conclusion is based on speculation and observation.


OoOOooOooOh ! Learned a new word XD I had no idea how to call it  awww then I'm happy if it's a happy noise  Thank you for your reply <3


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

Henry will chirp during bath time


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

wewerebound said:


> Henry will chirp during bath time


Aw that's nice you're lucky my Henri doesn't like baths at all


----------



## RaeKristine (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if it is always when they are content. Mine chirps when I hold him on his back and he's struggling to get up. Most of the time he is making noise when he seems not content or unhappy rather than content... Sometimes he chirps when he actually seems happy..


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Mine has never chirped before...how loud is this chirp? Like if I'm across the quiet room will I hear it? Or do I have to put my ear right up to his face?


----------



## RaeKristine (Nov 11, 2011)

packrat said:


> Mine has never chirped before...how loud is this chirp? Like if I'm across the quiet room will I hear it? Or do I have to put my ear right up to his face?


I can't hear mine from across the room, because it is a quiet sound and we always have something on (tv, computer, etc). If he is in my hands, I sometimes can hear him, but I put him close to my ear to hear the full sound.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It is very quiet.  I usually do the, "Wait is Milly chirping?" thing, then hold her closer to my hear to double check. Granted, I am almost deaf in one ear, but it's still pretty quiet. :lol:


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

packrat said:


> Mine has never chirped before...how loud is this chirp? Like if I'm across the quiet room will I hear it? Or do I have to put my ear right up to his face?


you can hear it when holding hedgie in your hands, but I don't think I could hear it if he was doing it in his vivarium and I'm 2meters away


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

My boyfriend and I heard a chirp/squeak like noise from Diggory a couple nights ago and it was very loud! I wasn't alarmed because he was sleeping in his cage, I believe he was dreaming. We just started laughing haha. It was so strange, it didn't sound like it came out of him at all. He was kind of wiggling/moving his feet when we looked at him too.


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ive always called it hedgie talk and rose is a talkitive girl ^^


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

hedgiebum14 said:


> Ive always called it hedgie talk and rose is a talkitive girl ^^


awww so cute


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Awww Rose looks so much like my little guy. Hahah man...I really want to breed my hedgie with a female...


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Little Foot seems to make a pretty distinct squeak when he is eating or drinking. I've never been able to figure out why. Lol


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Put some mealies in the food dish, that always gets pokey chirping


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny whiffles/chirps like a freight train. When he is in full bore, I can easily hear him from across the room.
Right now he is loudly whiffling his approval of my new hoody :roll:


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Bosley whiffles and whistles like mad when he's tubing. I think he uses the tube as hedgie megaphone.


----------

